# Robo 1



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I posted this in science fiction, but it doesn't seem to be of much interest there so I'm adding it here.

This Robocop car kit is full of inaccuracies, but it's just for me, for fun, so here's my build: I fabricated a computer console on the dash, the license plate on the front cowl, and began accurizing the police lights on top...



Time to show how REAL cops kick a*s!:lol: 

And, finished. So much quick fun!



Other than a styrene sheet scrap for the front plate, I cannibalized only kit parts for accurization purposes. It's specifically the car from Robocop 3 as that's my favourite look for the car.
Also, for some reason the headlights were moulded in chrome, so I painted them gloss white, let them dry & removed most of the paint with paint thinner & a paper towel, leaving bits of white in the recesses creating a fairly nice effect.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

You picked the right forum Chris, I posted my Interceptor here for just the same reason, felt it would be more welcome here. Your RoboCruiser looks good! The headlamps turned out nice. From what I understand, Ford didn't want their beloved Taurus associated with such a violent movie so they demanded all the Ford emblems be blacked out in the first film. Just a rumor I heard.


----------

